# Inventory/invoices/sales etc



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

What does everyone use to keep track of inventory, sales, invoices, etc? I need a computer program that helps track what I buy what sells etc. Anyone got any suggestions?
Thanks
Aletha


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just use a spreadsheet on excel. Nothing fancy. I have a separate sheet for each scent then the first sheet has a summary of everything. BUT I am not a big time seller, yet. So I could see my system not working for someone who sells a whole lot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

I use two programs Aletha, First one is the soapmaker software, it will keep a running inventory for you.. but you must use it to do that.. including your bottles jars or scents
The one I use for the money part is Quick Books simple start.. I love this program.. It is so easy and keeps track of all sales and orders.. Money in and money out.. and you can get reports on everything.. It was well worth the money.. MY favorite..is Quick books,, If you get enough business, you can even up it to accept charge cards and it willhandle that too..
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Same as Barbara, I fill out a spread sheet my daughter made me by hand, then once a month a gal comes over and uses a Quick Books program I purchased and keeps it all for me on my computer. After July she is going to teach me how to do this all on my own. If I didn't have private sales here to milk customers and also those who come and pick up their soap for resale, I really wouldn't need the spread sheet.

I know at a glance now how many wrapped soaps and unwrapped soaps I have, what is selling hot, what isn't, and when my price per ounce goes up.

There is no way I could have done this on my own thought paying the gal to come here (she is just a friend of my daughters with a business degree) has been wonderful. I am going to morph it for my goats also. Vicki


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Barb
What is the name of your soapmakers program? Would I just google soapmakers inventory program? OR? Thanks, this has been most helpfull. I really want to see in writing what goes in and how much goes out. Know what I mean? Also in order to find bottom line to a bar of soap what would you do? Take say the oils and divide it by the oz per batch used? and see how many oils you use to get how much of that specific oil is in your bar of soap? Boy, I even confused myself on that one, hope you guys can understand what Im trying to say<G>
Aletha


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

To figure cost per bar - Everytime I order oil, fragrances, or any additives I figure out my cost per ounce including shipping. Everytime I order packaging, card stock for labels, etc., I figure my cost per item including shipping. I keep all that info in a spreadsheet. Then when I make soap I can figure the cost of the full batch and divide it by the number of bars I get. Add to that the cost to wrap and label each batch. That's my 'bare bones' cost of a bar of soap. 

There are other things that add to the cost (selling expenses, recipe development, loss of ingredients through spills or spoilage, botched batches, etc.). And then there are 'capital' expenses that I don't necessarily look at for bar cost.....cost of equipment, insurance, misc. supplies.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And SALARY!  Insurance should be part of costs per bar as well as all raw supplies. Now things (my new molds and the addition)...they can be depreciated over 3 to 5 years. Don't forget electricity, water etc... Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Take a look at this:

http://soapmaker.ca/

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

The one Sheryl posted is the one I use Aletha...
It will calculate the cost for you of a bar of soap.. When you enter your inventory (oils, frag, etc) it breaks it down into cost per ounce if you want.. when you make a batch of soap, you put in how much you used and on the sheet (you can print it) it will tell you exactly how much that bar of soap cost. It does not do wages, water, elec
Add a standard 15 t0 20 percent for processing and you have it.. Soapmaker can and will also figure packaging costs for you
Barbara


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks to all that have replyed. We have been without electricty, just took the generator back to the rental center.
Aletha


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

I just checked out the soapmaker and wow!!! I LOVE IT!!! I will be ordering it shortly, I downloaded the trial one and am playing with it, but I got to go to bed, gotta go to work in the am<G> Thanks guys! Just what I wanted to know and needed. YOu guys are the best!
Night
Aletha


----------

